# Premium Connectivity Payment Issue?



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

I tried to add this feature and just says pending payment. I noticed my credit card expiration date was wrong when I ordered it but I fixed that a month ago. Still stuck on pending payment. For the life of me I could not find any number to call Tesla to try to fix this issue. Any ideas?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Try the contact form on the support page. It's a bit tricky to find - sign in to your account, go to the contact page, but don't use the contact form on that page, instead click through to the linked Support page, and use the form at the bottom of that page. They'll ask you to verify with your VIN and email address, so include that the first time to save time.


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

sduck said:


> Try the contact form on the support page. It's a bit tricky to find - sign in to your account, go to the contact page, but don't use the contact form on that page, instead click through to the linked Support page, and use the form at the bottom of that page. They'll ask you to verify with your VIN and email address, so include that the first time to save time.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------

